# Cranes Beach / Plum Island



## SnowRider (Sep 6, 2010)

Thought I'd start a Cranes beach / Plumb Island south end thread. I fish here about 3 or for times a week and think it would be nice to start a thread for the area. 
Just to get it started; how many of you on P&S are from the North shore area of MA?


----------



## Slammer (Nov 8, 2005)

I live on Cape Cod now,but used to fish Plum Island area years ago.I heard that Carl Yastrzemski fishes your area every day.Is that true?


----------



## SnowRider (Sep 6, 2010)

*Carl Yastrzemski*

Ohh the Red Sox player. No I have not seen him around. I prob. wouldn't recognize him even if I ran into him fishing.


----------



## NYC Fishless (Jul 31, 2008)

Fished plum island this past saturday. too hot, was like 90+ degrees. saw some birds working close to shore and some fish breaking underneath. launched a pt jude tin at them...no luck. also fished rockport saturday am 4:30-6:30 am with danny, bucktails, and pencil, nada. heard there were some bluefish around and a few bass as well, guess i was on the wrong side of rockport.

going back up to plum island labor day weekend. hopefully fish will be around.


----------



## SnowRider (Sep 6, 2010)

Give a shout on the forum. Maybe I'll see you out there.
I just got my Parker River pass so I'll be hitting that up real soon.


----------



## ChrisRich (Aug 8, 2011)

Long time reader first time poster. Never fished Plum myself, if I plan out a run I'll post on here ahead of time. @Fishless Rockport is usually a good bet, bummer luck!


----------



## SnowRider (Sep 6, 2010)

Hurricane Irene; anyone have the desire to surf cast the swells from this storm? I plan on fishing it soon as those crazy winds die down.
I'll post a video if it safe to do so.


----------



## NYC Fishless (Jul 31, 2008)

anyone been to the surf? how dirty is it? hopefully it will clear up by the time i head up there this weekend. 

also, snowrider - do you know if out-of-towners can pick up a pass to get drive on beach access? do you know where i can pick up a pass?

also i know the cranes beach lot closes at 8 or so, but have heard you can pick up a night permit from the townhall and park outside and walk in. i'll give the townhall a call tomorrow, but curious to see if you have to be a MA resident to get the permit.


----------



## SnowRider (Sep 6, 2010)

*Parking sticker for Plum island and Cranes beach*

Sorry to get back to you so late. You can get a sticker at town hall in Ipswich, MA for $15. Just bring your registration for your car.
The Parker River Wildlife Refuge; you need either drive/walk on pass and parking permit. Just Google "Parker river wildlife refuge surf fishing" and you'll find the info you need.


----------



## SnowRider (Sep 6, 2010)

Good fishing this last night & this morning Cranes beach. Was over at Steep hill using chunked mackerel and herring. Kept one fish; 29 inches.
gonna marinate that in some italian dressing and cook it on the grill


----------



## striper junkie (Mar 25, 2011)

any reports from the essex river side of the beach?


----------



## SnowRider (Sep 6, 2010)

*Cranes beach*

None, I never go past the sand bar @ low tide on the front side. I'm too lazy to walk that far. Ive had most of my recent luck ova in Lanesville (Gloucester) with lures (5 inch Bomber swimmers with the 3 treb hooks) on the tide going out are what you want to use ova there.
When at the rocks @ Cranes; fresh MAC from Als bait & tackle in Bevtown works great. When he's got mac its fresh that day and nobody around the nor shore sells it as fresh as hes been pushing. But that's if you don't mind professional googanism.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Bump


----------



## SnowRider (Sep 6, 2010)

wdbrand said:


> Bump


Hit the rock don't smoke it.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Hit the rock.


----------



## SnowRider (Sep 6, 2010)

Almost time for fishing.....almost


----------



## SnowRider (Sep 6, 2010)

http://www.gloucestertimes.com/topstories/x426437505/Holy-mackerel-theyre-here

Let the season begin!!!!


----------



## SnowRider (Sep 6, 2010)

http://www.tidaltails.com/ 
http://www.brianmoc.com 
http://micahdean.com/lures.htm

Some good webites for the Northshore


----------

